# Which pocket predator ss



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys. If you have followed some of my posts you would have seen that I decided on getting the scout. Although the scout seems great, I don't want to spend that much and I don't want the pink one. I have decided that it would be better for my wallet to get one of the polymer pocket predator since they seem good and they're only $25. So which one do you guys think is the best one. I'll be shooting marbles and 3/8 steel balls with single TBG gangster style at targets 10-20 metres away. Hope that that is enough info.

Also, to anyone that has had experience ordering from pocket predator, or Bill himself, around how long do these take to be made and I assume that shipping would be around 2 weeks to Australia. And are there any problems ordering from pocket predator?

Thanks 
-Jacob


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also should I get the rubberised grip one and is it normal that the postage doesn't change from the standard ~$14 no matter how much ammo I get?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Its hard to beat the small seal sniper or ranger if you order from him.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree with ghost ranger is hard to beat


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Jmart432 said:


> Hey guys. If you have followed some of my posts you would have seen that I decided on getting the scout. Although the scout seems great, I don't want to spend that much and I don't want the pink one. I have decided that it would be better for my wallet to get one of the polymer pocket predator since they seem good and they're only $25. So which one do you guys think is the best one. I'll be shooting marbles and 3/8 steel balls with single TBG gangster style at targets 10-20 metres away. Hope that that is enough info.
> 
> Also, to anyone that has had experience ordering from pocket predator, or Bill himself, around how long do these take to be made and I assume that shipping would be around 2 weeks to Australia. And are there any problems ordering from pocket predator?
> 
> ...


If cost is the concern then just buy the pink Scout and paint it a different colour. Now its no longer pink! And for 15 bucks what have you got to loose? The HTS pocket is only $24.95..........not too shabby.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Bell, Ghost, in your opinions as you already have the Seal and Ranger's what if anything makes them preferred to a small HTS? I ask this because I too am considering the small HTS. Neither the Seal or the Ranger have the same amount of hand contact as the HTS in a non hammer type grip. The Ranger is very much shaped like a Scout and the Seal is also very similar except in the crotch area which in shooting it should not make any difference. I like the pocket predator line more than the Scout just because they come with rounded corners on all edges that makes for greater comfort. With a Scout you have to take a file to it to make it your own. Pros/Cons.


----------

